
Bubble Blinders: The Untold Story of the Search Business Model - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/29/bubble-blinders-the-untold-story-of-the-search-business-model/
======
JacobAldridge
I think there's a good connection to be made between Ali's comment that "the
dynamics of a bubble can make it virtually impossible to eschew easy money and
focus on building lasting value" and this recent post and discussion on cash
or equity businesses - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1589808>

Essentially, if you find yourself in a bubble filled with easy money, it may
be prudent to build a highly profitable cash business that won't last - make
hay while the sun shines. And that's a legitimate choice over growing an
equity-based, sustainable business that may not actually survive the bubble's
bust anyway.

Of course, knowing whether you're in a bubble or not is much easier in
hindsight. I'm reminded of the AA Serenity prayer requesting, above all else,
"the wisdom to know the difference".

